# Did you cry at the end of His Dark Materials?



## Nyro (Aug 27, 2008)

Now let's be honest, the trilogy was great. The beginning was captivating, the journey was epic, and the end was so emotionally powerful it could bring the toughest of men to tears.

When I finished the books, I cried. I cried like a little school girl who just got punched in the face. I finished the series at least 6 months ago, and when I remembered about them just now while surfing the web, I got chills throughout my body and almost shed another tear, even after all this time.

So tell me, how did your life change after the books? For myself, I came to a grand realization, and that was to enjoy every moment of my life. To seize every moment for myself and not let 1 minute slip by unlived. It also helped wake me from my high-flying dreams of unreachable grandeur.

With respect
Antonio


----------



## Richard Feynman (Aug 27, 2008)

It didn't change my life in one bit. I'm being honest.

The books were good, but it didn't influence me in any way. It's fiction. I'm not a tough man and I did not shed a tear.


----------



## Kinbote (Aug 27, 2008)

I loved them when I read them as a young teenager. Haven't revisited since. I didn't cry, but that's not to say I wasn't unmoved. I still think they are better than the Harry Potter books, but I don't want to open a can of worms, and by all accounts I read the latter when I was a little further along in life.

K.


----------



## spider8 (Sep 1, 2008)

I read His Dark Materials because of the bbc's The Big Read and quite enjoyed them. I thought they were a bit childish but I willed the suspension of disbelief. Better than HP. They didn't make me cry at all but I'm not a child (the intended audience).


----------



## Dunnskee (Sep 1, 2008)

The writing and depth of the story was better than Harry Potter, but I still felt more attached to Harry, Ron, and Hermione than to Lyra and Will. I read through the first and second books of HDM quickly and liked them a lot, but I got bored with the third one and couldn't force myself to read anymore, though I know how it ends.
That was in Junior High.


----------



## Jade M (Sep 1, 2008)

I almost cried, I think, but not like when Sirius died in HP.


----------

